# Hey guys. Check this out!



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 2, 2008)

caught this girl at a customers house the other day! I think its a red tegu.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 2, 2008)

*RE: Caught cool lizard at work*

It is indeed a female Red Tegu. Very nice.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 2, 2008)

how can you tell its girl from the pic? I had to look for the pores like in green iggys,.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 3, 2008)

Males have massive jowls, females dont. If it was male his jowls would be 10 times what they are.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 3, 2008)

thats awesome! I want to find a male. Is there a way to sex them at a young age. I would only want to buy a captive born.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 3, 2008)

Im not sure on sexing young ones and I dont think there are any WC Reds available so your chance of getting a CB Red is good. 

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=558356

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=568739


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome creature


----------



## Josh (Mar 3, 2008)

cool looking lizard!
please elaborate on "caught this girl at a customers house the other day"
where was this thing? what kind work do you do where you come across an animal like this?


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 3, 2008)

I own a termite and pest control company. We are listed with the county for nuisance wild life trapping. So a lady called them and they gave her our number. She said a big lizard has been living under their deck for close to a year. Right away I figured either nile monitor or green iguana. We have both wild here.(Cape coral, fl) Then she told me it had a forked tongue . So then I was sure it was a nile. We set up our have a heart trap with some wet cat food in it. Then I saw it come out. I was like whoa that's a tegu! I was still careful about it because I know captives ones are tame but who knows about this guy. He is pretty much wild. So we played cat and mouse for a little bit. I would walk up and she would run back under the deck. After about three times. I got on my hands and knees to be less threatening and it worked. She didn't run back under. Then I cracked open a fresh can of dog food I had and started throwing little chunks to her and she ate them right away. At the same time puffing up real big trying to be tuff. So I started slapping my hand on the ground. (something I learned threw experience ) Its kind of like a provoking gesture. And she came charging out , very close, then would run back. So after doing this back and fourth for a few more times. I put the can of food on the ground close to me , she came out and was going to town. Then she bit the can and lifted it up and I snatched her up. I knocked on the neighbors door and he gave me some big lunch box thing and I brought her home. She is getting really tame. I can pick her up with no biting or tail whipping. But she doesn't like it. Plus the dog still hasn't excepted her as his little sister yet. Tegus are pretty cool, im going to keep her as a pet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> I own a termite and pest control company. We are listed with the county for nuisance wild life trapping. So a lady called them and they gave her our number. She said a big lizard has been living u



Sounds like another episode of Miami Animal Police!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, RFBT that is so cool. I've seen the red tegus at the reptile shows they look like an awsome animal. Congrats on your new family addition.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is a yearling female a guy has that I know in Canada, note the jowels on her.


----------



## Itort (Mar 4, 2008)

She looks like a "snailcracker".


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 4, 2008)

I think mine is about a year old too


----------



## Itort (Mar 4, 2008)

I just googled red tegus. Fasinating creatures. From what I saw jowls are charastic of the species not a secondary sex trait. Still wondering how they sex them short of probing.


----------



## Itort (Mar 4, 2008)

Just found out males have spines either side of vent.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 4, 2008)

i think most male Lizards have the spines to hold them in place. snakes generally have the spines too.


----------

